# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продажа баз данных под ваш бизнес

## NikolayBrin

ГЕО: Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан, Прибалтика, Европа, Израиля, Америки, Латино
Азия, Арабаские страны итд, есть все под ваш запрос (ГЕО любые)

Оплата: btc,  usdt erc20, trc20 итд


•   Холодные и горячие базы под привлечение
•   Бады, товарка
•   Под чарджбек (рекавери), терявшие, СБ , итд!
•   Forex
•   Binary
•   Gambling (покер, казино, букмекера, ставки)
•   Crypto индустрия
•   Dating
•   Финансы и инвестиции
•   Юридические лица
•   Физические лица
•   Email базы
•   Другое (автовладельцы, недвижимость, с форумов,)

Указано: ФИО, номер телефона, email. + доп инфо
Готовы принимать ваши предложения по заливке  CPA, CPL, RSH.

Самые актуальные базы и контакты
Гарант сайта приветствуется. Готов пройти проверку


*СВЯЗЬ: TG: @GPU132*



Гарантия качества и лучшей цены, найдете дешевле покажите нам и мы продадим еще дешевле!
p.s На рынке с 2016 года  ( есть пруфы )


Теги: sms базы; базы сотовых номеров; база сотовых номеров; база мобильных номеров; база мобильных номеров рф; база номеров; базы мобильных телефонов; свежая база сотовых номеров; сотовые номера; база номеров мобильных; смс базы; базы для sms рассылки; база, номера; смс рассылка; база данных; базы данных; база данных; базы данных; свежие базы сотовых номеров; свежие базы данных; сотовые номера; свежие базы сотовых номеров; свежие базы данных, сотовые номера; купить базу мобильных номеров клиентов; база сайта; база интернет магазинов; купить клиентские базы; купить базы данных; купить базу данных; скачать базу email; купить базу клиентов; скачать базу клиентов; москва база покупателей; купить базу клиентов Москва; база данных телефонов; купить базы номеров; база данных москвы; база данных онлайн; база данных людей; база данных купить; база данных мобильных телефонов; база телефонов; продам базу данных; продажа базы данных; скачать базу данных; скачать базу данных клиентов; базы данных людей; база данных жителей россии; база данных сотовых телефонов; база данных жителей москвы; телефонная база москвы; база данных москва; база данных самара; жители москвы база данных; где купить базу данных; скачать база данных; купить базу интернет магазина одежды; купить базу интернет магазина; купить клиентов интернет магазина; купить базу данных email; купить базу емейл; заказать базу данных; куплю базу email; куплю базу клиентов; куплю базу емейлов; база интернет магазина; клиенты для интернет магазина

----------


## NikolayBrin

Обновы!

В наличии есть актуальный материал так что не упускайте возможность заработать��)

Базы данных по гео: Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан, Прибалтика, Европа, Израиля, Америки, латино
Азия, Арабаские страны итд, есть все под ваш запрос

Оплата: криптой топ монетами, btc, erc20, trc20 итд


Тесты бесплатно, дам сразу (если покажите что вы из КЦ)
Есть возможность покупки тест -микс базы

При запросах по возможности выгружу другие страны.
-Холодные и горячие базы
-Лиды
- Холодные под привлечение!
- Под чарджбек (рекавери), терявшие, СБ итд!
- Физ лица РФ, Прибалтика, Англоязычные!
- Бады

В наличии огромное количество баз!
Постоянное обновление объемов!
Замена неликвида!

��Тематика: Физ лица, Юр лица/Бады/Форекс/товарка/казино/криптовалюта/

Так-же собираем базы по вашим предпочтениям

Выборку делаю, быстрая качественная отгрузка по адекватной цене.
Готов к проверкам от форума, и работу через гарант форума


*СВЯЗЬ: TG: @GPU132*

ТЕГИ: купить базу данных; купить базу; купить базу для прозвона; купить базу для рассылок; база номеров; купить свежую базу данных; продажа баз данных;

----------

